

The European Go Conference, October 10th in Paris - sylvinus
http://dotgo.eu

======
_dancannon
So I am about to finish university in a couple of months and I have been using
Go for the past year. Would it be a good idea to go to this conference or
maybe wait a bit longer before I have more experience/money?

(I live in the UK)

~~~
buro9
A good idea to go.

It's a hacker conference, meaning it's cheap/affordable and there will be more
focus on code and interesting things you can do with the code.

It's also cheap to get to from the UK as Eurostar in advance is relatively
affordable, especially when compared to the cost of US conferences.

You will get to meet a lot of people, and right now people who can demonstrate
a good standard of Go programming are definitely in demand. So you can make
contacts to help get you a job (though you may already have a job by the time
the conference comes around).

I hate the word "networking"... but "nerding out with people who share an
interest in a set of technologies and a language" works pretty well.
Especially given that this world is quite small, make friends now and when you
are looking for a job some of them may remember that they met and liked you...
and wouldn't it be good to give you a break whilst they gain another solid set
of hands.

I say all of this with the caveat that I've been to a fair few conferences,
and I'd recommend strongly steering clear of the heavily business and
corporate focused events (obvious by the £500+ fees). But a hacker conference?
Hell yeah.

~~~
_dancannon
Ok thanks ill look into it.

------
jgrahamc
I'd better think of something to talk about now this has been announced :-)

Hey HN, what would you like me to talk about at this conference?

~~~
Supermighty
Talk about how you convinced CloudFlare to use Go for core products.

~~~
jgrahamc
That was easy. I just wrote one of the core products in Go :-) Then someone
wrote some SSL code, then we rewrote our DNS server in it.

It's a pretty easy drug to get hooked on, if you do things with lots of
concurrent connections all doing similar things.

~~~
Supermighty
Ask forgiveness not permission? :-)

------
chimeracoder
Dammit, now I need to think of an excuse to be in Paris in October (and to get
someone else to pay for that). ;)

In all seriousness, I'm glad this is happening. I'm going to GopherCon in
April, and I'm glad that the Go community outside the US also seems to be
strong.

